# Hired an attorney but... nothing is happening



## anna2020 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi everyone.
I've hired an attorney this Monday. I called last Friday to their office and asked to speak with an attorney (one attorney business). I spoke with her before on the phone. She seemed pushy for me to file for a divorce and I paid for her consultation. I was in financially abusive relationship and didn't have exactly stash of $2500 laying around since my husband had been controlling ALL of our money! I explained it to her and told her I'd contact her probably in 6 months (which I did). 
So this past Friday I called and asked to talk to her, they took my message and nobody called me on Friday (even though they still had 5 hours remaining till closing time).
Then I called Monday morning first thing, the paralegal told me : "Yeah... I gave her your message but I have not heard back"..... then the paralegal told me just to stop by and drop off the check at their office for $2500. Within an hour I stopped by and gave them the cashiers check for $2500 to start the ball rolling...

Monday - no call-
Tuesday - I call the office crying because my husband had changed the password on all our visa accounts (all credit cards are on his name and I could not connect anymore to our credit card accounts/information online. I called the attorney office, someone at their office said "Yeah it's illegal and very serious and she'd be contacting you shortly" - No call
Wensday- no call
Thursday - (today)no call yet....
They did not prepare a contact for me. I just dropped off the cashier's check and they gave me a receipt and that was it. I felt it was a bit odd. Wouldn't an attorney want a new client sign a contract right away?

What do you guys think? How long would you wait before calling the office to inquire if she even wants my case and if I can get my money back and go elsewhere?
Thanks!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

When you drop off a 2500$ check and can’t even get a phone call, it’s time to visit in person and either get satisfied, or cancel the check


----------



## coquille (May 8, 2018)

Did you sign a contract with her when you dropped the cashier's check? Why did you pay for the first consultation? Usually attorneys offer free first consultation. Looks like she is not being professional with you. How did you find her? Was she recommended by anyone you know and trust? Can you cancel the check? I think you should do it asap and look for an attorney recommended by your county's bar association. The bar association usually puts a list of attorneys on their website. Look for a divorce attorney or family lawyer. they offer free consultation and they are more reliable than someone you find online randomly. Or ask people around you for recommendations.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

You may want to notify the attorney that you have decided not to hire her and that you want to pick up your $2500. (They will probably have to write you a check since they deposited your cashier's check.) If they try to keep any of the money, tell them that you will not agree to do so since they've done nothing to earn it. If they persist, tell them that you are filing a fee dispute with the state bar. Then do it.


----------

